# Bibliotheken mit ins Jar packen



## cui23 (3. Aug 2008)

Hallo.

Ich entwickel zur Zeit mit Eclipse ein OSGi Bundle. Der Code hat einige Abhängigkeiten von externen Bibliotheken. Die möchte ich, wenn ich das Projekt als Jar exportiere, gerne mit ins Jar packen (reinkopieren), damit ich sie dann über den Bundle-Classpath ansprechen kann.

Manuell geht das super, aber ich habs ned geschafft mein Vorhaben, die da mit reinzupacken, Eclipse beizubringen.

Hat vielleicht jemand da ne idee?

lg,
cui.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Aug 2008)

Für Eclipse gibts das FatJar-Plugin. Damit geht das wohl.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Aug 2008)

Bei OSGi Bundles können die jars im Prinzip doch direkt als jars mit verpackt werden.
FatJar packt ja erst alles aus und anschließend wieder ein.
Nimm deine library jars doch einfach in den binary build mit auf.


----------



## cui23 (4. Aug 2008)

Ah, auf das mit dem Binary-Path bin ich ned gekommen.
Vielen Dank, das war die Lösung!

lg,
cui.


----------

